# SPS AEG Logistat A020



## Han (30 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe seit kurzem eine AEG Logistat A020 SPS. 
Jedoch habe ich das Problem das ich kein Handbuch, Programmiersoftware, Kabelbelegung usw., also rein gar nichts dazu bekommen habe. 

Trotz meiner SPS-Programmierkenntnisse stehe ich jetzt voll an. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen !?!?! 

Gruss Han


----------



## old_willi (30 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. 15 Jahren das Gerät einige mal eingesetzt.
Ich habe noch eine Disk mit der Programmiersoftware die ich dir mailen kann.
Die Kommunikation mit dem Gerät erfolgt über die Com1.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere geht die Programmierung auch mit einem Terminal.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2005)

*Sofware AEG A020*

Hallo Han,
wie schon im Transistornet Forum geschrieben habe ich die Software DOLOG AKF und AKL. Gerade habe ich noch die PIN Belegung fürs 
Kabel gefunden.
Also wenn Interesse besteht, einfach melden.
mfg
Rainer


----------



## Rainer Jansen (1 Mai 2005)

*Nachtrag zum Gast*

Hallo, 
hatte vergessen mich anzumelden.
mfg
Rainer


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

hallo Han
ich habe ein Handbuch zur A 020
sende mir deine Mailadr. ich kann dann nach und nach wie es meine Zeit
erlaubt dir Seiten mailen.
Gruß Jürgen
juergenTersteegen@wersigdruck.de


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

moin!

das hab ich in einem anderen forum (?) gefunden...

vllt hilft es euch ja mla...

Hello 

My English is not so good, but if you just want to find out the 
Programm on the A020, I tried the following solution for the A020 for use in my private home: 

At first you will need a cable from the serial port of your PC to the A020. My personal experience is that your PC should not be faster than 386/25Mhz because of difficulties with modern serial UART-Chips. 

25p (PC) / 25p(A020): 
1 / 1 
2 / 2 
3 / 3 
4 / 4 
5 / 5 
7 / 7 

OR: 
9p (PC) /25p (A020): 
Shield(or 5) / 1 
3 / 2 
2 / 3 
7 / 4 
8 / 5 
5 / 7 

If you don´t own a Software like "Dolog AKL" or "A020fup" you may use a normal Terminal-Programm with the following Transmission codes: 

1 Startbit 
7 Bit per Character 
1-Signal Parity even 
1 Stopbit 

The Baudrate normaly is 9600. (Possible others: 4800,2400,1200,600,300) 
You should get message: 
FUS: (OR: *FUS 

Type in: 
HE (Ret)--------->[Hold A020) 
M (Ret)--------->[Show memory) 

A020 will sent: 
Adr: 
Type in (for ex.):1 (Ret) 

You will see the program line 1 
(For example: 1: UE1 or NO if there is no command) 

by pressing the Return-Key you accept the term and reach the next program line. 

Example: 
1 U E1 
2 U E2 
3 = A1 
. 
. 
. 
840 PE (Programm end) 


You can edit the program now. 

Leave the Program-Editor by typing E(Ret). 

IF YOU CHANGED THE PROGRAMM YOU WILL HAVE 
TO TYPE IN "PRZE" TO KEEP THESE CHANGES. 
DON`T DO SO IF YOU WANT TO KEEP THE OLD 
PROGRAMM !!! 

Now you can start the A020 by pressing S(Ret). 

I hope I was able to help you. 

Best regards 

TFB (Germany) 
Reply 

gruß e4sy


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

habe durch zufall euren thread hier gefunden.

ich suche dringend die software "Dolog AKF v2.x" zur programmierung einer Logistat A030 ..... und wenn einer noch ein handbuch etc. dafür hätte, wäre das ja nicht mehr zu toppen ;-)

mfg
LB

mail: leif.blohm (at) arcor.de


----------



## capri-fan (13 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe da noch eine uralte Software gefunden. Schau in Deinem Postfach nach, vielleicht kannst Du sie gebrauchen.

MfG
c-f


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

DANKE! ....werd's mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Hallo

@old_willi  Wäre es bitte möglich, dass du mir auch diese Programmiersoftware zukommen lassen könntest? Denn ich bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer einer A020, hab aber leider keine Programmiersoftware :-(

wäre echt sehr dankbar.

mfg Schoasch

schoasch123@yahoo.de


----------



## Rainer Jansen (22 September 2005)

*AEG A020*

Hallo,
ich habe noch die Software AKL und AKF sowie die Pin Belegung für das Übertragungskabel.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden
rainer.jansen@onlinehome.de


----------



## Ronn5379 (6 November 2009)

hiho, suche noch die kabelbelegung für die Verbindung zwischen AEG A 020
 von 9pol auf 25 pol.

 Habe gesucht und zu viele unterschiedliche gefunden, kann da mal bitte einer helfen?


 Folgende Belegungen habe ich gefunden, könnte mir da mal bitte einer entwirren?

 9p (PC) /25p (A020):
 Shield(or 5) / 1
 3 / 2
 2 / 3
 7 / 4
 8 / 5
 5 / 7


   RS232                                                                         AEG 020
   Buchse                                                                       Stecker
 Sub-D 9pol                                                       Sub-D 24pol 

      2  ------------------------------------ 2
      3  ------------------------------------ 3
      5  -------------GND------------------- 1
                                                                                                I----- 8
                                                                                                I----- 5
     Gehäuse-------------------------Gehäuse


   DTE 1                                                                                       DTE 2
 9pol 25pol (female)                                       25pol 9pol (female)
  5    7  ---GND---------------------GND-------  7   5

  2    3  ---RxD--------. ,----------RxD-------  3   2
                                                         X
  3    2  ---TxD--------' `----------TxD-------  2   3

  7    4  ---RTS--------. ,----------RTS-------  4   7
                                                         X
  8    5  ---CTS--------' `----------CTS-------  5   8

  4   20  ---DTR--------. ,----------DTR------- 20   4
                                                           X
  6    6  ---DSR--o-----' `--o-------DSR-------  6   6
                  |                         |
  1    8  ---DCD--'                           `--DCD-------  8   1


----------



## AEG-INDIANER (18 März 2014)

*ZUR SACHE*
Tatsache ist, dass meine A020 (Baujahr 1985) immer noch funktioniert (Wieder)                                                                                                         Nach längerer Zeit bin ich wieder auf die Idee gekommen, diese für neue Steuerzwecke einzusetzen um flexibel zu sein, Relais und Verdrahtung einzusparen, mit der Gewissheit eine DB25/25 Adapter-Leitung dafür zu besitzen. Zweitens nur PCs mit XP und Höher , kein direktes MS-DOS.
Dann kam das große Erwachen. Wo habe ich denn noch einen PC mit Com1 und DB25 (V.24/RS232)? KEINEN, schon längst verschrottet !!!                  Mit tröstender Sicht ins Internet, stellte ich fest, dass Andere viel größere Probleme mit A020 haben.                                                                Wie:                                                                                                                                  Keine Adapter-Leitung und wie diese Konfiguriert ist                                                     Kein Anwender-Programm zur Programmierung                                                            Keine Betriebs-Anleitung / Dokumentation                                                                   Keinen Support durch diese Rest-AEG-GmbH – die keine „AEG“ mehr ist!                  NUN WAS TUN – habe von o.g. nichts „weggeworfen“ !  ALSO---                     1.Passende Adapter-Leitung gebaut / DB25 Stift-Stecker mit DB9 Buchse                     2.Die A020 Dos-Programme ausgebuddelt und auf Laptop (XP) raufkopiert                3.Eine „TEST.AWL“auf Liste geschrieben                                                                    4.OH-Schreck, der Laptop hat nur noch USB—ABER ich ein USB-DB9 !                  5.Alles zusammen gesteckt – Geht nicht  --- Sch….. ! / Converter/Driver?       6.INTERNET—„USB-to-SERIAL COMM-PORT“Driver gefunden/Installiert            7.Wie in „HINWEIS“ auf Laptop / XP eingerichtet und A020FUP gestartet            8.Konnte die A020 Ansprechen und meine „TEST.AWL“ direkt eingeben                9.A020 gestartet – Logistat A020 läuft ! O.K !                                                                   10. A E G  --  „ Am  Ende  Geht’s „                                                                               HABE NUN EINE CD GEBAUT für  „AEG-Logistat A020-OPFER“   Mit:
1.     Betriebs-Anleitung in *.PDF
2.     Anleitung für Adapter-Leitung DB25(A020) / DB9-Buchsen-Stecker(PC)
3.     HINWEIS für Driver USB
4.     MS-DOS-Programm A020FUP (u. DOLOGAK zum Ansehen)
5.     Sammlung *.AWLs“
6.     MS-DOS 6.22 ( Als Disk1 , 2 , 3 (Ordner))
ANWEISUNG / EMPFEHLUNG :          GRUNDSÄTZLICH
Ein Programm – AWL auf Liste schreiben und direkt mit Programm A020FUP
in die Logistat A020 eingeben (so oft ändert man Anwender-Steuerungen auch nicht) und lasst den Quatsch mit Lw:A        

Gez. AEG-Indianer


----------



## Kieler (20 März 2014)

Technik aus einer anderen Zeit.

Die AEG A Serie ist erstaunlich robust. Wir betreuen auch noch Kunden, wo diese seit über 20 Jahren ihren Dienst macht. Aber es werden weniger. Es gab Jahre, da haben wir nur davon gelebt AEG A Serie nach Siemens zu portieren. Dieses Jahr steht vielleicht eines der letzten dieser Projekte an. Hier sollen 
5x A250
10x A120
5x A020
portiert werden. Vermutlich wieder nach Siemens, eventuell aber auch in Richtung WAGO.
Alle Steuerungen laufen noch im täglichen Produktionsbetrieb. Der Kunde hat nur vor dem Ersatzteilfall bedenken. Was ich auch besonders hinsichtlich der CPU verstehen kann.

So nimmt das ganze AEG Thema langsam ein Ende. Schade.


----------



## shevek (24 März 2014)

Auch bei uns im Haus laufen noch rund 40 A120-CPUs, die nach und nach ersetzt werden. - Wir haben aber durch diejenigen, die wir bisher ersetzt haben, genug Ersatzteile auf Halde liegen  Nur bei analogen Ein- und Ausgangskarten sieht's mit Reserve mau aus, aber die lassen sich durch die OHP-Karten 1:1 ersetzen. Von daher werden die A120er bei uns zumindest stellenweise noch eine Weile laufen... Meine einzige Sorge ist, dass ich irgendwann mit dem Laptop Probleme kriege. Derzeit läuft alles noch über einen Pentium 1 mit 75 MHz und MS-DOS 6... Und die Muße, das mal über eine VM und USB-zu-seriell-Konverter zu testen, hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Kieler (25 März 2014)

CPUs
Die CPUen sind der Knackpunkt, da diese auch nicht mehr von OHP vertrieben werden. War deswegen extra auf deren Stand bei der letzten SPS Messung. Man kann natürlich die CPU von OHP nehmen und dann mit Multiprog programmieren. Das geht und haben wir auch schon umgesetzt. Aber es rechnet sich nicht in jedem Fall. Wir hatten eine Anlage da sind die CPUen wie die Fliegen gestorben. Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass bei den vorgeschalteten 230V AC / 24 DC Netzteilen die Kondensatoren ausgehärtet waren. Nach dem wir diese getauscht haben, ist keine mehr kaputt gegangen. Seit dem tauschen wir Netzteil, welche älter als 15 Jahre sind.

PC
Ja, PCs sind auch ein Thema. Ich habe hier noch 2 Win95 Rechner nur für AKF. Bis auf EPROM brennen geht auch alles unter WIN95. Eine VM wird dir nicht viel nutzen, da ein Problem die Geschwindigkeit an der seriellen Schnittstelle ist. Ich habe aber einen Kollegen der es auf einen aktuellen PC und Dosbox zum laufen hat.
Irgendwann, werden auch einfach die Leute, welche sich noch mit dem Thema beschäftigen ein Problem. Die Hotline von Schneider braucht man hier nicht mehr bemühen.


----------



## wlajean (9 Juni 2016)

Hallo Wilfried,

hast diese Software noch? Hier ist meine Mailadresse:
wlajean@mylife.lu
Du würdest mir sehr helfen
Jean


----------



## wlajean (9 Juni 2016)

Hallo AEG-Indianer,

könnte ich diese CD bekommen? Bin auch Opfer!

Jean


----------



## wlajean (9 Juni 2016)

Hallo AEG-Indianer,

 könnte ich diese CD bekommen? Bin auch Opfer!

 Jean


----------



## wlajean (9 Juni 2016)

Hallo old_willi,

könntest du mir die Software zu mailen?
wlajean@mylife.lu
Gruß Jean


----------



## petersieg (19 Januar 2020)

Hallo Experten.

Ich möchte mich nach 30J mal wieder spielerisch mit einer AEG Logistat A020 (230V Version) beschäftigen und habe mir über ebay das Grundgerät günstig besorgt.
Vor 30J hatte ich mal im Zuge eines VHS Kurses zur AWL Programmierung damit zu tun und hatte damals (TM) auch eine Simulation dazu geschrieben.
Falls es wen interessiert, die Software ist hier abgelegt: https://github.com/petersieg/aeg020

Nun, ich kann mittels Terminalprogramm 9600 7E1 mit der SPS sprechen.
Ich habe ein einfachstes AWL Programm eingegeben:
UE1
=A1
UNE1
=A2
PE

Außer 230V und seriell ist KEINE weitere Verbindung/Kabel irgendwo dran!

Ich hätte erwartet, das A2 LED leuchtet, da an E1 nichts dran ist.
Da bleibt aber alles dunkel? (Programm natürlich mit S gestartet).

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die Ein-/Ausgänge über Optokoppler getrennt sind und das ich deshalb noch Spannung zu führen muss..??
Aber welche und wo, wenn das stimmt?
(24V an L ??)

Was muss ich ggf. also noch verkabeln, damit ich gesetzte Aus-/Eingänge auch an der leuchtenden LED sehen kann?

Ich Handbuch als PDF wäre auch noch schön.

Peter


----------



## Ph3niX (19 Januar 2020)

Ein Handbuch konnte man in den Tiefen des Forums finden:

https://www.sps-forum.de/sonstige-steuerungen/32038-hilfe-aeg-logistat-a020.html#post230954

Auf Seite 12 sieht man denke ich auch, dass du vielleicht noch auf die Klemme "L" zwischen A1 und A2 noch Spannung geben musst, damit die Lampe für den betreffenden Ausgang leuchten kann. Ist eine Vermutung meinerseits.


----------



## petersieg (19 Januar 2020)

Hallo.
Danke. Das hatte ich als ich noch nicht angemeldet war, noch nicht gesehen.

Dachte mir das mit den Spannungen ja.
Ok. An L zw. z.B. A1 + A2 muss also eine/die Schaltspannung.
Ich vermute ca. 24V?

Oben an der A020 sind rechts Anschlüsse:
PB =  (Peripheral enable for all outputs..)
UB = 24V (Transmitter Voltage)
M2 = GND/Masse

Kann ich durch Brücken von PB mit UB=24V, die 24V auf alle Ausgänge (alle L's dazwischen) legen?
Oder kann/muss ich jeweils von UB=24V zu jedem L ein Kabel ziehen?

Peter


----------



## Ph3niX (19 Januar 2020)

petersieg schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Danke. Das hatte ich als ich noch nicht angemeldet war, noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Dachte mir das mit den Spannungen ja.
> ...



Im Handbuch steht, dass es bei der 230V Ausführung Relaiskontakte sind, von daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man dort auch 230V schalten kann. Dies würde aber mit dem Gedanken für die Status LED wohl widersprechen. 

Die Ls von den Ausgängen solltest du Brücken können. 

Das mit den Ausgängen steht etwas weiter vorn im PDF Dokument, einfach mal nachlesen. Ich kenne diese Steuerung selbst nicht.


----------



## petersieg (19 Januar 2020)

Danke.
Funktioniert jetzt so:
Oben an der A020 sind rechts Anschlüsse:
PB = (Peripheral enable for all outputs..)  --+
UB = 24V (Transmitter Voltage)               --+ PB + UB brücken
M2 = GND/Masse                                    --> M2 mit M neben E1 verbinden. Dann löst verbinden von E1..8 mit 24V (z.B. von UB+PB) den Eingang aus.

Beim Ausgang schalten hört man ein deutliches Klacken und die jeweilige LED leuchtet.
Ja, da sind Relais drin. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, das die dauernd ein- und ausgeschaltet werden..?
Muss man da eher mit setze speichernd etc. arbeiten, sodass nur beim Wechsel jeweils ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet wird?
(Ach.. 30J sind verdammt lange her..)

Peter


----------



## petersieg (3 Februar 2020)

Hat jemand noch Beispiel-AWL, wo man sehen kann, wie Zähler und Timer genutzt werden bei der A020?

Peter


----------



## Trgo (3 Februar 2020)

Was speziell willst Du denn wissen?

z.B. Einschaltverzögerung:

UE1
=T1
UT1
=A1
PE

T1 bis T8 haben 100ms Grundtakt
T9 bis T16 haben 25ms Grundtakt

Z1 bis Z16 können bis 65535 Impulse zählen

Thomas


----------



## petersieg (3 Februar 2020)

Mir ging es grundsätzlich um die Benutzung der Timer und Zähler.
Wann ist z.B. VKE=1 bei denen. 
Wie werden sie gesetzt/gelöscht/auf Sollwert gesetzt etc. pp.

Bin durch ausprobieren etwas weiter gekommen:
A020  NS  LAEUFT   O.K.
FUS: HE
FUS: AW
SOLL- ODER ISTWERTE (S/I) ?  S
ADR: 1
ADR: 1
ADR: T1
T    1:      0 10
T    2:      0 N
ADR: Z1
Z    1:      0 10
Z    2:      0 N
ADR: T1
T    1:     10 40
T    2:      0 E
SOLLWERTE INS EEPROM (J) ? j
FUS: AW
SOLL- ODER ISTWERTE (S/I) ?  S
ADR: T1
T    1:     40 E
SOLLWERTE INS EEPROM (J) ? N
FUS:

---

A020  NS  LAEUFT   O.K.
FUS: HE
FUS: DM
ZEILENWEISE AUSGABE (J) ?   J
VON:  1
    1: U  M  125
    2: =  A    1
    3: U  M  125
    4: =I      1
    5: U  Z    1
    6: =  A    2
    7: U  E    1
    8: =L      1
    9: PE
   10: NO        E
FUS:

Durch dem Merker 125, der mit 1,25Hz wahr wird, blink/schaltet A1 mit dieser Frequenz.
E1 setzt Zähler 1 (auf 0 oder auf Sollwert?)
M125 zählt Z1 (hoch um 1?)
Bei Erreichen von Istwert >= Sollwert, wird A2 geschaltet.

---

Peter


----------



## petersieg (7 Februar 2020)

Ich habe noch eine weitere A020 - mit 'Problemen'.
Nach Anschluß 230V leuchtet grüne und gelbe LED = Strom ist da und SPS läuft.
Seriell kann ich sie aber nicht erreichen - mit 9600 7E1. Bei 300 7E1 sehe ich (unleserliche) Zeichen, die beim Einschalten ausgegeben werden. Bei 110 Baud auch - andere. 
Ich vermute, das die Baudrate auf 150 Baud eingestellt wurde - Ich finde aber kein Terminalprogramm unter Win10 oder Raspian, das das kann :-(
Ich habe dann mal eine AT28C16 EEprom anstatt des X2816 EEproms eingesetzt - Nun meldet sich die SPS mit 9600 7E1. Ich kann auch SBN Programm löschen und neu eingeben.
ABER: Ich kann nicht starten: A020  NS  STEHT    FX
FX sagt:
 Prüfsumme o.k.
Bauteil fehlt/Bestückung fehlerhaft -> vermutlich kann es das AT28C16 anstatt des X2816 nicht ab.
X2816 wieder zurück = SPS startet wieder - aber ich komme seriell nicht dran - siehe oben.

Jemand eine Idee?
Ideal wäre Terminalprogramm, das 150 Baud kann unter Win10/Raspian (ginge auch WinXP..)?
Oder neues X2816 EEprom bestellen?

Ist aber such zu blöd - wer nutzt 150 Baud??

Peter


----------



## petersieg (7 Februar 2020)

Hat sich inzw. erledigt.
Das AT28C16 geht doch!
Das FX = Fehler kann man wegbekommen durch BES = Bestückung mit ggf. Zusatzmodulen muss konfiguriert werden.


;-)

Peter


----------



## nade (9 Februar 2020)

Etwas OT...puhhh... Ich dachte die gibt es gar nicht mehr. AEG A 020.... Auf der habe ich meine Gesellenprüfung machen müssen. Wo werden die alten "Trümmer" noch verwendet? Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hat ein Kunde von uns seine letzte Siemens S5 rausgeworfen. Also entweder Klappertechnik, oder doch schon mindestens Logo oder Easy bei den meisten Kunden.


----------



## Trgo (9 Februar 2020)

Habe letztes Jahr jemandem geholfen der noch 3 A020 mit zusätzlichen Zeit-/Zählermodulen im Einsatz hat, war bei einem Gerät ein Spannungsregler defekt





Also scheinen die "Oldtimer" doch noch nicht ganz ausgestorben zu sein.........


----------

